# 335d dpf delete Chicago????



## 335dduff (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, does anyone know where I can get my 335d dpf deleted and replaced with a downpipe and computer done to accept it in the Chicago metro area? I have Called a few places but not much luck. Need it done badly. 
I already bought a downpipe and egr delete. I would greatly appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've copied your question to our BMW diesel owner forum for additional help.

Tim


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Technically (and legally) there is no place in this country. There's still a couple of people doing "off-road mods," sort of under the table, but nowhere near Chicago. The only other options are doing it yourself or Canada - Malone in Vancouver.


----------



## 335dduff (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes that is what I'm looking for, the so called off road or track tune for the 335d


----------



## JTC1 (Oct 6, 2016)

http://chiptuning.ca/
http://bimmerperformancecenter.com/bpc-diesel/

By far the two most popular for the 335d. Any good indy shop should be able to do the exhaust work, and one of the above the tune and you should be good to go for the "track".


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

JTC1 said:


> Any good indy shop should be able to do the exhaust work, and one of the above the tune and you should be good to go for the "track".


That's how mine got done.


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

Checkout APM in villa park, they are doing diesel BMW tuning


----------



## NickTheStick (Feb 16, 2016)

P&L in Lisle has also done quite a few Diesels. I may take my X5 there soon.

https://www.pandlmotorsports.com/


----------



## beetwiceMN (Oct 4, 2017)

A good 6 hours away in Hudson, WI - that's where I got mine done.


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

There is new software available that allows you to pass US emissions even without the DPF, EGR and DEF installed. The tuning software is called Economax. It was used to tune my car when I was eliminating my EGR, DEF and DPF filter last week. I will still be able to pass NYS inspections without issue. Most important to note, NYS does not require emissions testing, but rather a safety inspection. Meaning, they want to make sure your lights work, tires are not bald, brakes are good and you have no engine codes active (for the last 100+ miles). If that is all good, you should pass.
But even if I did require an emissions test, I will pass with flying colors. Its all in the tune. 
German Diesel Motorworks tuned my X5 35D and it does not eject any soot, or smoke of any kind, even under hard acceleration.

www.germandieselmotorworks.com

They are located in Mount Pleasant Mills PA if anyone is interested in checking them out. Les is the man behind their magic.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

X5Medic said:


> There is new software available that allows you to pass US emissions even without the DPF, EGR and DEF installed. The tuning software is called Economax. It was used to tune my car when I was eliminating my EGR, DEF and DPF filter last week. I will still be able to pass NYS inspections without issue. Most important to note, NYS does not require emissions testing, but rather a safety inspection. Meaning, they want to make sure your lights work, tires are not bald, brakes are good and you have no engine codes active (for the last 100+ miles). If that is all good, you should pass.
> But even if I did require an emissions test, I will pass with flying colors. Its all in the tune.
> German Diesel Motorworks tuned my X5 35D and it does not eject any soot, or smoke of any kind, even under hard acceleration.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight:
BMW needs EGR, DPF, SCR to conform to EPA and especially CARB standards but Econmax achieved all that without those components? 
And I bet you gained power and increased MPG? 
Those BMW engineers are seriously stupid. I think there is no other option for BMW but to ask Econmax how to design their own engines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

As crazy as it sounds, I didn't believe it either. YES. It can be tuned to run that clean. Malone Tuning is close, but the guys at Economax have figured it out I guess. I am no mechanic, but can only tell you that with absolute certainty the car runs significantly better than it did before. The DPF was obstructing the exhaust flow and the turbos can now breathe much more efficiently. So yes there is a substantial gain in horsepower and torque.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

X5Medic said:


> As crazy as it sounds, I didn't believe it either. YES. It can be tuned to run that clean. Malone Tuning is close, but the guys at Economax have figured it out I guess. I am no mechanic, but can only tell you that with absolute certainty the car runs significantly better than it did before. The DPF was obstructing the exhaust flow and the turbos can now breathe much more efficiently. So yes there is a substantial gain in horsepower and torque.


As someone who was involved in automotive industry and testing vehicles, only thing Econmax is doing good is insulting intelligence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

Perhaps I should consider rewording my previous post...The software has nothing to do with passing emissions. Its a tuning software. When used properly, you can tune the diesel well enough to pass emissions. As an example, I have read other posts where folks have successfully done the same deletes with the tuner opting for other tuning software and end result being some mild or minimal black soot which would seemingly result in an automatic fail of most emissions test I would think. In my case, I came into the shop and the tuner opted for Economax since it could provide a more refined tuning end result. Both at idle, cold start and under heavy acceleration there is no black soot coming from my tail pipes.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

X5Medic said:


> Perhaps I should consider rewording my previous post...The software has nothing to do with passing emissions. Its a tuning software. When used properly, you can tune the diesel well enough to pass emissions. As an example, I have read other posts where folks have successfully done the same deletes with the tuner opting for other tuning software and end result being some mild or minimal black soot which would seemingly result in an automatic fail of most emissions test I would think. In my case, I came into the shop and the tuner opted for Economax since it could provide a more refined tuning end result. Both at idle, cold start and under heavy acceleration there is no black soot coming from my tail pipes.


What about NOx? Soot is just one category. SCR is designed to reduce NOx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

edycol said:


> As someone who was involved in automotive industry and testing vehicles, only thing Econmax is doing good is insulting intelligence.


+! *Better'n silly old BMW* LOL. Bwhahahaha


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I would agree without the DEF/SCR injector Nox is more than likely up. But with no EGR we are not introducing hot air into the intake, thus getting a cleaner burn. 
Still, as I stated, in NY I do not have emissions testing, simply safety testing. So I must retract my previous statement. Sorry for the confusion. 

What I am solid on is the fact that without these components (SCR EGR, DPF) the car can still run fairly clean, (without any soot) and generate more power and still be more fuel efficient than with those components. Using the right tuning device is essential, some are better than others. I have no vested interest in either company or tuning device, but this particular tuning software (Economax) has yielded me some definite performance improvements and much less equipment which is prone to breaking, now that the EGR, SCR and PDF have all been removed.
(* I have to admit the name sounds a bit corny, but it works*)


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

X5Medic said:


> Well I would agree without the DEF/SCR injector Nox is more than likely up. But with no EGR we are not introducing hot air into the intake, thus getting a cleaner burn.
> Still, as I stated, in NY I do not have emissions testing, simply safety testing. So I must retract my previous statement. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> What I am solid on is the fact that without these components (SCR EGR, DPF) the car can still run fairly clean, (without any soot) and generate more power and still be more fuel efficient than with those components. Using the right tuning device is essential, some are better than others. I have no vested interest in either company or tuning device, but this particular tuning software (Economax) has yielded me some definite performance improvements and much less equipment which is prone to breaking, now that the EGR, SCR and PDF have all been removed.
> (* I have to admit the name sounds a bit corny, but it works*)


I do not dispute that you will gain power, increase mpg (and if you run leaner, you will dramatically increase NOx levels). But that car is not by any means EPA and CARB compliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X5Medic (Mar 12, 2018)

So be it. Keeping it stock was A money pit. I had just replaced the EGR cooler ($1800) not 3 months ago and it was failing again, I replaced (in 4 years) 2 DEF tanks for 1 failing sensor each time and the SCR injector just crapped out. I believe it is far more cost effective to remove these failing components than to continually replace them at BMW pricing. But that's just me. I'm in no way suggesting everyone do this modification, but I do feel it was right for me. I am very happy with the end results.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

X5Medic said:


> So be it. Keeping it stock was A money pit. I had just replaced the EGR cooler ($1800) not 3 months ago and it was failing again, I replaced (in 4 years) 2 DEF tanks for 1 failing sensor each time and the SCR injector just crapped out. I believe it is far more cost effective to remove these failing components than to continually replace them at BMW pricing. But that's just me. I'm in no way suggesting everyone do this modification, but I do feel it was right for me. I am very happy with the end results.


I know all that. I drive 35d too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

